
Donner 3500 - an early portable {analog} computer - DanBC
http://vintagecomputer.net/browse_thread.cfm?id=247
======
DanBC
_" Donner's Model 3500 is a full-fledged analog computer weighing just 28 lbs.
Designed for engineers, educators and scientists, it can be used to study
almost any physical system that can be described by differential equations. It
can be operated on desk tops and benches by anyone who can run a slide rule.
The standard 3500 contains 10 amplifiers, stabilized or unstabilized as the
user chooses. The computer performs accurately with 1% or 0.1% computing
components, and is furnished ready-to-work for $1850, depending upon specific
equipment desired."_

$1850 dollars from 1965 are worth about $13,700 today.

